
The PS2’s Backwards Compatibility from the Engineer Who Built It - owlmusic
https://medium.com/@freelansations/the-story-of-the-ps2s-backwards-compatibility-from-the-engineer-who-built-it-ec39cf5a0353
======
theandrewbailey
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22501566](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22501566)

------
winrid
A nice story. A little reminder that giving engineers ownership of their
projects is such an important requirement for success.

